# We might be up a creek but at least we'll have a paddle



## Schroedc (May 9, 2016)

Next month I'll be going along on a canoe trip into the BWCA with our local Boy Scout troop and the Scout Master has found over the years that if the kids make their own paddle then they take care of them and don't beat them up and break them. Spent some time this weekend with my son over at the scout master's house working on them. Glued up out of pine, both treated and non treated so you can get some neat colors in them and make each one unique and easy to see whose paddle each one is. Glued them the first day and then yesterday got them shaped and sanded and coated in epoxy. He's got some paddles that have been in use over 10 years and still in great shape. My son did a traditional flat paddle while the Scout Master had me try my hand at a bent shaft. Sometime this week we'll go over and buzz the blades with some 320 or 400 and give them one more coat of epoxy and they'll be done and ready to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Tclem (May 9, 2016)

Those are for lawnmowers with no engines

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (May 9, 2016)

Looks good Colin! Spending time with your son is always great, ending up with a nice looking paddle is an added bonus! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 9, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Those are for lawnmowers with no engines



It has an engine, just doesn't run yet.

For those that just thought @Tclem had been into the moonshine already this morning, Here's what he's referring to- (Also- It's not a lawn mower, It's a Patio Tractor according to John Deere  )

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (May 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> It has an engine, just doesn't run yet.
> 
> For those that just thought @Tclem had been into the moonshine already this morning, Here's what he's referring to- (Also- It's not a lawn mower, It's a Patio Tractor according to John Deere  )
> 
> View attachment 103668


Don't take my moonshine lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 9, 2016)

Nice jobs on the paddles and great working with your son Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 9, 2016)

super cool! Have fun on the boundary waters! It's one place I need to get to and go enjoy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 9, 2016)

Great to share woodworking with your son, as well as the outdoors. Keep it up, and it will insure a tight bond with your son forever. And oh by the way, really nice paddles. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 9, 2016)

Awesome Colin!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 9, 2016)

Great project Colin! And I totally agree with the Scoutmaster about people taking care of stuff if they have an investment in it....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc (May 9, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Great project Colin! And I totally agree with the Scoutmaster about people taking care of stuff if they have an investment in it....



Funny thing is it turned out to be so easy I'm thinking about doing a batch of small ones and engraving nature scenes or cabin sayings on them for the tourists around here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## gman2431 (May 9, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Funny thing is it turned out to be so easy I'm thinking about doing a batch of small ones and engraving nature scenes or cabin sayings on them for the tourists around here.



I could see those selling well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (May 9, 2016)

Nice, Colin. I've made oars with my dad for boats he's built, but haven't tried a canoe paddle yet - looks like a fun project.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2016)

These are cool. I'd like to build a couple but I have no canoe. I guess I could buy one oar better yet build one. Yeah right I'll find time for that. 

Enjoy the trip - I had to look up BWCA - it sounds fun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (May 10, 2016)

Very cool project and making memories at the same time is priceless.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> These are cool. I'd like to build a couple but I have no canoe. I guess I could buy one oar better yet build one. Yeah right I'll find time for that.
> 
> Enjoy the trip - I had to look up BWCA - it sounds fun.



Build a canoe. That's one of my projects for later this summer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (May 10, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> It has an engine, just doesn't run yet. (Also- It's not a lawn mower, It's a Patio Tractor according to John Deere  )


Patio Tractor..............sits next to the exercise bike, an old toilet and the couch that your wife told you to haul to the dump last year. Best place in the county to sit and drink with your buddy's.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Build a canoe. That's one of my projects for later this summer.



On my bucket list for many years has been a Chris Craft style of runabout. That and a wooden car are on my for-sure list when I "retire". If I live long enough I'm going to do both. Both will be huge projects I know.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

